# The Manhattan Club - 7Nts Jan 17 - 24 or Jan 18 - 25  $450



## Frenzy021 (Jan 14, 2014)

The Manhattan Club

New York, New York

Jan 17 - 24, 2014 - 1 BR/Sleeps 4

Jan 18 - 25, 2014 - Studio/Sleeps 4

These are ONLY available as a 7 night stay, this offer cannot be prorated

$450 for the entire week

This does not include the mandatory hospitality fee :
US$30 for all unit sizes, per day to be collected at check in by credit card.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 14, 2014)

The hospitality fee is only collected on RCI exchanges, not owners reserving nights/weeks.

Ask a moderator to move this to "Sightings/Distress" board for you.


----------



## Frenzy021 (Jan 14, 2014)

Contracted units, which are NOT exchanges, also need to pay the fee.

Thanks


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 14, 2014)

Frenzy021 said:


> Contracted units, which are NOT exchanges, also need to pay the fee.
> 
> Thanks



Interesting - first time I am seeing or hearing this…
edit - just saw your posting history, see that you are 'in the business'
Will keep this in mind for future rentals.


----------



## Avery (Jan 14, 2014)

Frenzy021 said:


> Contracted units, which are NOT exchanges, also need to pay the fee.
> 
> Thanks



So what form of confirmation would be getting? Something other than a Guest Certificate?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 14, 2014)

I just wanted to say that authorized RCI vendors like skyauction and resortcerts dot com give out RCI guest certificates when you purchase through them.

Although I can't find the old post, I believe at some point Brian said or Denise said Brian said that he looked at this person's credentials and this seller had the right to being renting this RCI inventory.  Like the two vendors I mentioned above it definitely is RCI inventory that regular members can't purchase and then rent out to others.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 14, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> I just wanted to say that authorized RCI vendors like *skyauction and resortcerts dot com give out RCI guest certificates when you purchase through them*.
> 
> Although I can't find the old post, I believe at some point Brian said or Denise said Brian said that he looked at this person's credentials and this seller had the right to being renting this RCI inventory.  Like the two vendors I mentioned above it definitely is RCI inventory that regular members can't purchase and then rent out to others.



It would be helpful if this person was identified as such - an authorized reseller. Asking for the 'nuisance' fee at Manhattan Club or the 'transportation fee' at DVC is a give away that you are renting an exchange….if this is not the case, then there needs to be an explanation as to why not.

JMHO


----------



## Avery (Jan 16, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> It would be helpful if this person was identified as such - an authorized reseller. Asking for the 'nuisance' fee at Manhattan Club or the 'transportation fee' at DVC is a give away that you are renting an exchange….if this is not the case, then there needs to be an explanation as to why not.
> 
> JMHO



Agree, it would be a win-win to have everyone know these are authorized. Anyone who was worried about it could verify with RCI.


----------

